# My first kid of the year!



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

unplanned breeding but Dollys Acre BTC Maggie Mae and Gibson Farm FL Boris gave me this cutie 2 weeks ago... E1 aka Dollys Acre BR Jazmine
Maggie turned a year old today and is an awesome mama, baby girl now weighs 8lbs 6 oz  She's polled as I expected from 2 polled parents 
Hoping that she'll soon have playmates from her grammy Binkey and auntie Foxy... she likes to torment the pregger girls that aren't so quick on their feet:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What's a cutie!! And her blue eyes are just stunning!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Gorgeous baby! !

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you... and those blue eyes are nice on her color, funny but I never wanted blue eyes in my herd, when I was looking for another polled buck with milk genetics, I wasn't looking for BE at all and when I saw his dam and her udder, I couldn't pass him up. Boris' very first kid looks just like him


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the cuttie!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She sure is growing!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Real nice looking kid!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Very sweet! congratulations


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Beautiful Momma and beautiful baby! Congratulations! Has the storm hit you yet? I sure hope everything is ok when it does. Mother Nature is sure in a snit this year!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

GoatCrazy said:


> Beautiful Momma and beautiful baby! Congratulations! Has the storm hit you yet? I sure hope everything is ok when it does. Mother Nature is sure in a snit this year!


Amazing but my area was in the belt to get only 1-3 inches but it's been snowing steady since 4 yesterday morning with a 8 hour break, snowing once again with an additional 2-4 on top of the 6 we got yesterday. :crazy:

I'm seriously ready for Spring!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What a beautiful kid.


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

liz said:


> Amazing but my area was in the belt to get only 1-3 inches but it's been snowing steady since 4 yesterday morning with a 8 hour break, snowing once again with an additional 2-4 on top of the 6 we got yesterday. :crazy:
> 
> I'm seriously ready for Spring!


I can only imagine! I feel so bad for all you folks on the East Coast - it's been a really hard winter!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice pics Liz 

Yeah, I'm past ready for spring...we just got 24 inches :hair:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Ewwww! I know our time is coming - just don't when we will get hammered. Last year we got back to back basically blizzards the end of April. It figures it will happen again this year since that is when my next bunch of does are due to start kidding.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Beautiful kid, Liz! Looks just like her sire, who has really nice animals behind him! Wow!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Love the coloring!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

See, not EVERY unplanned goat pregnancy is bad news, LOL! What a pretty kid, so cute. She'll be the "boss" of all the other kids, since she'll be so much bigger than them by the time the others are born!


----------

